# front end loader



## eugene pavlicek (Jun 23, 2019)

what mf.front end loader will fit a mf 481 2 wheel drive tractor? Agco cant seem to find an answer please help


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Tractordata lists three loaders for that model. 
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/3/5/3355-massey-ferguson-481-attachments.html
Should give you some ideas for some research.


----------



## eugene pavlicek (Jun 23, 2019)

eugene pavlicek said:


> what mf.front end loader will fit a mf 481 2 wheel drive tractor? Agco cant seem to find an answer please help


----------



## eugene pavlicek (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi thanks for the info


----------

